# Woodworking channel



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what happened to the woodworking channel? I have been gone for a very long time away from internet and all i get now is an error page.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

What is the URL you are trying?


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.woodworkingchannel.com


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I get a error message using that url also.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmm…. Not many must have the same problem or everyone is stumped.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Works for me now.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

not working for me.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not working


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Busted and broken. Sad.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Well it was working again. Not sure whats going on.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Working for me… BUT, it's NOT what it used to be with a variety of Videos to watch…

...looks like just a site of Links… that's all…

I liked it… Guess it couldn't stick it out… a real shame…


----------

